# Art Request - Game Art For My Stick....



## WeaponXxX (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay I usually don't do this but there is a first time for everything. I am making an arcade stick and just ordered everything and was about to start the artwork. Then it hit me...WTF should I do? I don't want it dedicated to one thing like Street Fighter. I'd like it to incorporate a little of everything I love, Ikaruga, Metal Slug, Pac-Man, Alien Homind, Castle Crashers, ect....if anyone is extremely board and would like to make a graphic for me I'd be more than happy to check out your offerings. Much thanks in advances.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well this is what I came up with real quick.
Top 3 buttons will be red, blue, yellow to represent B,X,Y
Bottom 3 buttons will be green, white, white to represent A, LT, RT
Dunno how much I like it but at least it sits clean with the buttons.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 21, 2008)

ill MAYBE work on something , Catch ya later if I am.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 21, 2008)

I', wondering if I should just go with one image like everyone else or keep going for a bit of variety. 
Here is a different Metal Gear Image along with Ikaruga swapped for Pac-man.
My Fiancee like the Pac-man swap but I am not sure if I like the quality of the image....


----------



## science (Dec 21, 2008)

Its a cool idea going with about 4 games or so, but it looks kinda strange to me how you are playing these kick ass games like Street Fighter and Metal Slug, but the graphics you chose look really childish. Its kinda strange to me, but thats just me


----------



## Ducky (Dec 23, 2008)

I find the none pacman version better.


----------

